# Tyre Dressing



## Lukey_astravxr (Apr 14, 2013)

Which tyre dressing do you use? 

Used megs endurance for year but starting to wonder if anything else is as good for cheaper?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Lukey_astravxr said:


> Which tyre dressing do you use?
> 
> Used megs endurance for year but starting to wonder if anything else is as good for cheaper?


Megs is widely liked because it lasts a reasonable amount of time and is agnostic to tyre type but its categorically a slingy dirt magnet of a product making it counterproductive to use IMO .. I always found tyres would need double the dousing with APC and scrubbing to remove the grime that clings and embeds into it.

There are products that last as long, repel rather than attract dirt and dry to the touch without a secondary wipe off.

Three I've been using recently:

Gyeon Tire
CarPro Perl
AutoGlanz Uber Schwartz

I don't believe any of the three would be cheaper if that's your primary goal but they're at least fit for purpose 

You've also got tyre coatings which require significantly more prep but last upto 3 times as long and make ongoing maintenance a breeze. Pricier still.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I used to use megs endurance, looks great but it is a dirt magnet
I have been using perl now for a couple of years, its a brilliant product
Just ordered some gyeon q2 tire, see how it compares to perl

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie PSs


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

pt1 said:


> I used to use megs endurance, looks great but it is a dirt magnet
> I have been using perl now for a couple of years, its a brilliant product
> Just ordered some gyeon q2 tire, see how it compares to perl
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


x2 :thumb:

PERL gets my vote.

Please report back on Gyeon


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have Gyeon Tire, Gyeon Tire Express and Carpro Perl.

Gyeon Tire is similar to Megs Endurance but less floppy/messy. Last pretty well.

Tire Express and Perl are very similar in looks and application not much in it, nice satin look. Neither last that long, applied Perl to Pirreli Tyres in the afternoon and heavy overnight rain all but removed it.

I tend to apply after every weekly wash so doesn't overly worry me., So my vote due to how they look goes to Perl then Tire Express.

Tire Express https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421161&highlight=Tire+Express&page=2


----------



## Lee25gsy (May 2, 2020)

i use Autosmart highstyle


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Different tyres respond to products differently...

I’ve used Meguiars and on my previous car’s tyres didn’t like it at all, wife’s were good with it. 

I’ve used AG tyre dressing gel - really didn’t get along with it, gave it away.

Used DetailedOnline tyre dressing (solvent based one) and it’s really good for me, as is 26JPN tyre dressing - both are easy to apply and spread thin, both are lasting well and no issues with sling...


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Hear good things about Stärnagloss Gummi
I currently use PERL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I've used megs endurance for years, aswell as autosmart highstyle normally going for the wet look dressings more..

But recently thought I would try gyeon q2 tire for a change, and it has a very clean more natural look to the tyres but what impressed me the most is I very quickly cleaned one tyre and one coat of gyeon applied (not much effort or prep put in) and it lasted weeks, after approximately 2 weeks I had to park on a muddy field and the 3 tyres without gyeon were covered in mud which stayed on them until the next wash and required scrubbing to get them clean and the one with gyeon the mud didn't stick..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If the OP is looking for a cheaper tyre dressing, Autosmsrt Highstyle is about as cost effective as you'll find. 

PERL diluted down, also goes a long way. 

Once you start getting into the brands, in 500ml bottles, you'll usually be up around the £20 to £30 per litre mark. That would buy 5 litres of Highstyle. 

With regard to application, durability etc, I prefer a glossy dressing, but in a liquid rather than a gel, and those tend to be solvent based, although Valetpro tyre gel is a good one to try. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Have the longevity issues been sorted with PERL? Read many comments that it's completely gone after just one rain shower :doublesho


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Have the longevity issues been sorted with PERL? Read many comments that it's completely gone after just one rain shower :doublesho


Thats my experience of it pretty-much ref Tyres. Neat or diluted.

However i LOVE the product itself, and use it extensively inside and under the hood on two cars we have. They are many better exterior products though imo.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> Have the longevity issues been sorted with PERL? Read many comments that it's completely gone after just one rain shower :doublesho


I have only recently started using it. But yes was gone after a heavy shower. Looks good while it is on though.


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

One I've just started using is Aenso Orbit. It's not the most durable dressing but I'm really happy with it's finish. Application was really easy too, as it's not a thick liquid. Doesn't seem to sling like some of the other products I've used in the past.

Seems to be discounted from a few retailers now, but I do appreciate it's a bit niche. Bought it after watching WhiteDetails on youtube.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyHill said:


> Have the longevity issues been sorted with PERL? Read many comments that it's completely gone after just one rain shower :doublesho


At 1:1 it's pretty much gone.
Neat lasted me a week or two depending of miles driven and weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The longevity of a product will probably be effected by the prep before application as I have never seen perl gone after a shower. 
I have tried lots of tyre dressings and dont find any of them last all that long so i just use the one i like the look of

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

pt1 said:


> The longevity of a product will probably be effected by the prep before application as I have never seen perl gone after a shower.
> I have tried lots of tyre dressings and dont find any of them last all that long so i just use the one i like the look of
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Agree 100% :thumb:

Just like the paint good prep is key.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Prep isn't that crucial when it comes to PERL.. even with the cleanest tyre and best prep PERL loses any gloss after a wet motorway run. It does still continue to protect, water continues to be repelled from the surface until detergents hit it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

im currently using PERL and Gtechniq T1 

T1 is better than PERL any day of the week but its more expensive but lasts a lot longer, the finish is nicer also

T1 is a gel VS perl that is a liquid this for me is better for the application process


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Prep isn't that crucial when it comes to PERL.. even with the cleanest tyre and best prep PERL loses any gloss after a wet motorway run. It does still continue to protect, water continues to be repelled from the surface until detergents hit it.


I agree loses its looks but continues to bead water to a degree. And that is the same even on a well prepped tyre.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Still Espuma for me, easy to use, quick drying and a nice natural low shine finish..


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I liked chemical guys vrp, so I got another bottle of it when it ran out. What I don't like about tyre dressing is how it always makes the bottle greasy.
Had a car chem tester that was not bad but it was very much like megs. Bit of a dirt magnet


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

alfajim said:


> I liked chemical guys vrp, so I got another bottle of it when it ran out. What I don't like about tyre dressing is how it always makes the bottle greasy.
> Had a car chem tester that was not bad but it was very much like megs. Bit of a dirt magnet


I usually change the lid, and take the pump spray heads off old handwashing dispensers to use on my detailing products. Reduces the greasy bottle issue.

Cheers

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

I have used Megs alot in the past, but have changed to Gyeon Trie, it last way longer, no sling and doesn't attract dirt and have tried a ton of other dressings also PERL, which doesn't impress me as a tire dressing.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I use the autoglym tyre dressing, find it works quite well.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Carbon Collective Sateen 2.0 is sooooo good! 2 layers to start and one light to top up after a wash lasts ages and is economical. Cannot wait to try Garage Therapies Tyre product too


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use PERL, it's the best tyre dressing I've found for ease of use and finish. It's probably not the longest lasting but to say it's gone after a shower is an exaggeration.
Which begs the question. Which tyre dressing lasts the longest?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like detailedonline Ultra Shine. Lasts well and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

G.P said:


> Still Espuma for me, easy to use, quick drying and a nice natural low shine finish..


I still use espuma...its been the only one I have used that seems to offer a reasonable level of durability too.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

This one

http://espumadirect.co.uk/product/espuma-rd25-long-life-tyre-dressing/


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lukey_astravxr said:


> Which tyre dressing do you use?
> 
> Used megs endurance for year but starting to wonder if anything else is as good for cheaper?


What are you looking for in a dressing ? they have come on leaps and bonds in the last few years :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I personally like the shine.


----------



## Lukey_astravxr (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I’m going to give the tyre dressing from
Detailed online a go, when they’re back in the office I’m going to order one of there kits with wheel cleaner and give it a whirl.

I used to regularly wash the car but I struggle to find time now so just need something thst does a decent job, and doesn’t take much prep!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I have Gyeon Tire, Gtechniq T1 and Carpro Perl. 
The first two is more durable for sure (I tend to aim for Gyeon instead of Gtechniq for some reason), but 9/10 times I grab to Perl bottle and use it undiluted. I find it much less prone to sling and also the application is much more forgiving.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Tried Detailedonline Ultra Shine Tyre Dressing just for a change from PERL. Decent results but nowhere near the economy of PERL as all you get is a small 250ml bottle and PERL can be diluted to go even further.
One other issue, although their listing shows a trigger sprayer you only get a nozzle that you screw on and prick a hole in, if asked, they say the solvents are giving problems with trigger sprays.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I like a more natural 'new tyre' look. I use (and recommend) Adams Tire Armor, long lasting dressing. If applied correctly, it looks great.

This is the look I was after


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

KC Ps is good, protection too.
Had a bottle of Gtech T2 never used and tried it last year, been using it and very understating, just make them look nice and clean as new adding nothing more.
Have an old bottle Megs Hot-shine for years, never liked it much, not a lover of tacky & shiny. Put that on the other half's new tyres over two moths ago, double surprised how that has lasted, still going great. Work that one out!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Jon's done a comparison recently.




I use Megs Endurance mostly because I've been using it for years in which time I feel its served me well. Don't understand the comments saying it slings as I have never ever noticed this happening at all. Just received a bottle of Gyeon Tire to try though. On my RS I've always used Gtechniq T1 which looks good but I find to dribbly to apply - much prefer a thicker gel type product.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

G.P said:


> Still Espuma for me, easy to use, quick drying and a nice natural low shine finish..





Walesy. said:


> I still use espuma...its been the only one I have used that seems to offer a reasonable level of durability too.


Still using espuma as well and like the finish it gives and the durability is okay


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Are you buying that stuff direct?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Are you buying that stuff direct?


I bought mine direct quite some time ago but it's also available via Amazon in 5L rather than the 2.5L on the Espuma website

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Espuma-0...610540805&rnid=1642204031&s=automotive&sr=1-8


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

On their website its 7.78 for 2 5litres?

Ah. Its 10 delivery which seems a lot


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought mine years ago direct and think it was about £35 and it came in a metal tin so wondering if the formula is the same if it can now be sold in a plastic container?

Delivery is a bit on the pricey side


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

IanG said:


> Bought mine years ago direct and think it was about £35 and it came in a metal tin so wondering if the formula is the same if it can now be sold in a plastic container?
> 
> Delivery is a bit on the pricey side


I think it changed from RD50 to RD25, not that you'd really notice much difference between them. Delivery is pricey if your ordering only 1 item, but I also use their shampoo Astro, tar/adhesive remover GLEW, snow foam Ativo, dash shine Dasheen and Blue glass cleaner so delivery for me is not to bad..


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

What's their tar and glue remover like?. Used anything to compare it too?

The prices are good, the delivery is a lot.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> What's their tar and glue remover like?. Used anything to compare it too?
> 
> The prices are good, the delivery is a lot.


It's on a par with Tardis based on my experience


----------



## optikon (Oct 12, 2008)

SONAX extreme tyre gel is very good quality for that money.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just got Gyeon Tire Express, because you can apply it to a wet tire (and it's better if you do).


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> What's their tar and glue remover like?. Used anything to compare it too?
> 
> The prices are good, the delivery is a lot.


I can't really compare, tried others in the past but so long ago can't really remember, since using GLEW I've stuck with it.

The offer two, GLEW is better for adhesive but works fine for me on tar spots whereas TGB is the opposite..


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

What I have found it also depends on the brand of tyres and them being extremely clean before application.

My wife's car has Firestone Winter tryes on.
Detailed Online's Ultra Shine will give nearly 3 weeks, she drives on a lot of wet and muddy roads to her work. 

AutoGlanz Uber Schwarz Gets 4 weeks before it drops away to a brown mess.

My car has Avon tryes - both these products would last a week on my tyres.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Long-long time Megs Endurance user here. And could happily continue to be. But as the bottle i have is about to end its useful life; i've swapped it up this time and gone for some Gyeon Tire (Not the Express version).

Got a few Gyeon products in the armoury - and all are first class. So i thought i'd give it a whirl. 

Any Gyeon Tire fans here ?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> Long-long time Megs Endurance user here. And could happily continue to be. But as the bottle i have is about to end its useful life; i've swapped it up this time and gone for some Gyeon Tire (Not the Express version).
> 
> Got a few Gyeon products in the armoury - and all are first class. So i thought i'd give it a whirl.
> 
> Any Gyeon Tire fans here ?


I've been using gyeon tire express for some time. Looks lovely and goes on very easy.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I've been using gyeon tire express for some time. Looks lovely and goes on very easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I've just gone from Megs to the Gyeon Express and I've been impressed so far. I'd also go for the regular Gyeon one too so I've got both options available. I'm finding the Express stuff useful at this time of year when drying the tyres (even with a heated blower) is a slow process


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

notfub said:


> One I've just started using is Aenso Orbit. It's not the most durable dressing but I'm really happy with it's finish. Application was really easy too, as it's not a thick liquid. Doesn't seem to sling like some of the other products I've used in the past.
> 
> Seems to be discounted from a few retailers now, but I do appreciate it's a bit niche. Bought it after watching WhiteDetails on youtube.


*Just to follow this up with my recent experience......the Aenso Orbit didn't last a few short drives, so while I like the finish and application, I wouldn't recommend it.*


----------

